# [ODMP] Mexia Independent School District Police Department, Texas ~ November 22, 2005



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

A Sergeant with the Mexia Independent School District Police Department was killed in the line of duty on November 22, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18027*


----------

